# Aid For Changing Flat Tires



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

One of the guys pm'd me this link to a handy gadget for changing flat tires. With all the posts on changing flats, here's another way to do it.

Trailer aid

Mike


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

That's exactly what I do but I use these
http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ID=4155&src=TSC
and make a pyramid with them, they are always used every camp as foot pads for the stabilizers or leveling and best of all they are always in the camper if ever there is a flat.


----------



## Devildog (Sep 8, 2005)

Those are nice guys, I will definitely have to get some of those 2500Ram, I am constantly using 1x6 wood, which takes up a lot more room than those. I like both concepts, best about yours 2500Ram is the ability to use it for leveling while camping.


----------



## ee4308 (Aug 23, 2005)

2500Ram said:


> That's exactly what I do but I use these
> http://www.campingworld.com/browse/product...ID=4155&src=TSC
> and make a pyramid with them, they are always used every camp as foot pads for the stabilizers or leveling and best of all they are always in the camper if ever there is a flat.
> [snapback]62529[/snapback]​


I bought that set to use for leveling,







but also plan to use then in the event of a flat







if and when I have one.


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

Actually i just bought a set these RV Leveling Blocks levelers this morning at Camping World on my way back from a weekend camping trip ...

they have them on sale for 24.99 / normally 32.99 / for a set of 10 blocks plus I used the $5 off coupon i got in the mail from them earlier last week...

The reason I bought the Lynz was two fold... leveling and changing a tire...


----------



## BoaterDan (Jul 1, 2005)

Isn't there still an issue with putting all that weight on one axle?


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Am I the only one out there that still relies on a good old fashioned jack? Has anyone actually used one of these things to get just one wheel off the deck to change a tire?

I would think the travel in the suspension would prevent it, or at least make it very difficult.

Tim


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

> Isn't there still an issue with putting all that weight on one axle?


Yes......... and no. For how long it would take to change a tire, it would be okay.

Mike


----------



## huntr70 (Jul 8, 2005)

hatcityhosehauler said:


> Am I the only one out there that still relies on a good old fashioned jack? Has anyone actually used one of these things to get just one wheel off the deck to change a tire?
> 
> I would think the travel in the suspension would prevent it, or at least make it very difficult.
> 
> ...


Tim...

I was thinking the same thing.....I got that HotRod catalog in the mail this week and looked at that and thought exactly what you are saying....









Steve


----------



## srlaws (Mar 14, 2005)

Luckily I've only had one flat so far (knock on wood). A quick call to the auto club and two cups of coffee later they had it changed. Although I carry the equipment to change flats in an emergency, I like the idea of getting some of my money back on the quarterly fees from the autoclub if possible.

Steve


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Nice product there Mike. But as the others have said, Since we all carry leveling blocks anyway...

Still, pretty cool though!

Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Nice Mike I saw that also
But since I already have the lyxn blocks I'll try them first.
That if I ever get a flat( Knock on wood )









Don


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Thanks Mike for posting. Someday I ll figure out how to do it myself.

The weight on one axle for changing a tire would not be a procblem. You are only moving the trailer 4 ft and this is meant for speed as well as ease. I also carry a jack Tim but I am planning on getting this. I have changed many a tire on 18 wheelers on the side of the road and when other trucks go by they rock so a 7000 lb camper on a bottle jack worries me. If it gets blown off the jack you start over if you did not get hurt. If it falls off the jack while you are putting the tire back on you could get hurt. I do not have the lynx blocks and I assume they would work. I try to plan for the worse place I will have to need to do something.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

Here's what I use to change the trailer tires:

Simplest Tire Changer Ever Invented!


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

If the phone has service


----------



## gkaasmith (Aug 2, 2005)

During our maiden voyage, in Sept, we had a flat, so DH used the jack from under the RAM front seat. I was a nervous wreck (I wanted to call roadside assistance). But 30 mins later, we were back on the road again. Now we have the leveling blocks and plan to use those next time.


----------



## Crawfish (Sep 14, 2005)

I keep both, a hyd jack and leveling blocks, in my storage. Just in case.

"*Let's Go Camping*"

Crawfish


----------



## skills4lou (Nov 10, 2005)

I've used the same basic concept to change horse trailer tires. Equipment consists of a few slabs of 2X6. Enough to make a ramp anyway. Works great, no jacking and MOST of the time I already have the equipment on hand.


----------



## cookie9933 (Feb 26, 2005)

NDJollyMon said:


> Here's what I use to change the trailer tires:
> 
> Simplest Tire Changer Ever Invented!
> [snapback]62720[/snapback]​


I'd rather keep my $80 and change my own tire in the event that I ever get a flat. Also, I would be an hour down the road before the tow truck would show up.

Bill


----------

